# Loose Treats vs. Packaged Treats



## Cleo101 (Jun 3, 2011)

I only buy packaged treats..Because my pets wont take loose treats at all...I think just as long as they are good quality they are just as good....


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

should I then mix small quantities of these treats into Charlie's food, or just forget it?

thanks


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I'd try a packaged soft treat. The stinkier the better! My picky eater won't eat milkbones or those hard crunchy treats.

Favorites around here are 
Soft :Ziwi peak, Buddy Biscuits, Zukes
Crunchy: Charlie Bears, Buddy Biscuits, organix


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

that's a good list to begin looking at. 
thanks!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I rarely buy commercial treats, as they are often full of not-very-good-stuff.

For filling Kongs, I use kibble plus cream cheese or peanut butter or squidgy soft cheese.

For chewing, I buy bull pizzles or paddywhacks (which are dried tendons).

For general "trade me for the stinky thing you dug out of the garden" I buy dried chicken breasts or dried liver.

For training treats, I use boiled chicken, liver cake, cheese, hot dogs. 

My dog loves all these things. Sometimes, when we are out in the park, someone will offer him a milkbone-type treat, which he will take politely and then spit out :smile:.


----------

